# Cable Co. switching to all digital, too many tv's for set top box on all tv's.



## Minocqua (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a business (gym) with many tv's. My cable company is switching to all cable 1/1. It is not possible to put set-top boxes on the wall mounted tv's. Any thoughts on how to tackle this in the most cost effective manor?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

They're not simulcasting analog and digital? I'd say start looking for a new company to work with! Otherwise you may want to consider networking the video. If each TV displays the same thing just have a central box and find a technician who can convert this signal to be broadcast over ethernet lines to the TVs.


----------



## Minocqua (Dec 10, 2010)

No. My understanding is that they are switching to all digital. Also, the tv's are on potentially different channels with each tv needing it's own remote to change channels.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Minocqua said:


> No. My understanding is that they are switching to all digital. Also, the tv's are on potentially different channels with each tv needing it's own remote to change channels.


then you will need that box on all your tv or purchase tvs that does not require boxes.

most cable companies still gives the choice of digital or regular cable. if they still offer regular cable then you have to do nothing.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Not here in the DC area anymore. Comcast went all digital and phased out the analog channels. Then they went further and encrypted the preferred basic channels (not just the premium channels) so you need their basic free box (well, you get 2 of them free) to even get the standard def channels, even if you have a ATSC/digital QAM tuner. Of course to get HD you need special boxes and pay box fees and a "programming transfer fee" for each additional TV.

So no way to have a TV connected to Comcast w/o needing a box of some sort. Just ridiculous, IMHO. I'd look for other major providers to follow suit but you should ask your provider what their plans are.



sobeit said:


> most cable companies still gives the choice of digital or regular cable. if they still offer regular cable then you have to do nothing.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Raylo said:


> Not here in the DC area anymore. Comcast went all digital and phased out the analog channels. Then they went further and encrypted the preferred basic channels (not just the premium channels) so you need their basic free box (well, you get 2 of them free) to even get the standard def channels, even if you have a ATSC/digital QAM tuner. Of course to get HD you need special boxes and pay box fees and a "programming transfer fee" for each additional TV.
> 
> So no way to have a TV connected to Comcast w/o needing a box of some sort. Just ridiculous, IMHO. I'd look for other major providers to follow suit but you should ask your provider what their plans are.


that is why I did not say all cable companies  anyway as I said if required a box, there is no way around it with their current setup, especially since they want to still use their remote.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rabbit ear antennas?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

No, I put an antenna in my attic and connected it to the cable that feeds all my tvs. Antenna works pretty well here and all my TVs work with their own remotes with no stinkin' boxes. Plenty of HD broadcast on the major networks, PBS, and some others. One TV is connected to a PC via HDMI for Netflix and other streaming options. Might not be such a good solution in rural areas with few broadcast stations.


----------



## Minocqua (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, I guess I need to talk with the non-cable companies.


----------

